

Open Source Drug Discovery(OSDD) in India ,yields a cure for tuberclosis - n_aditiyaa
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/india-decodes-tb-bacteria-paves-way-for-new-drug/113120-17.html?from=tn

======
hga
Agreed with the others.

This means they may find a target, which may lead to a usable drug, but TB is
_hard_. It's a slow growing bug with various defenses. And it's not
unattractive to drug companies because while it's not a "lifestyle" drug (like
e.g. a statin or diabetes drug you need to keep taking) you do have to take TB
drugs for a long time to zap it.

Then again, the places with TB can't afford to pay brand name prices to pay
back the R&D. And I wouldn't want to do research on something this deadly....

------
mkramlich
Please change title, it's bad. Reading the article, they mapped the TB genome.
There is no mention of curing TB.

------
n_aditiyaa
Okay ,My mistake. But as fore-casted in the article it will eventually result
in drug development. But what I wanted to emphasis on is the success of open
source movement in India.

------
ahoyhere
Lies. The article says they decoded the genome, "paving the way" for a cure…
some day. It's right in the title.

